# Need advice on an art...medical issues



## trudesea (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,

I'm 36 and looking to start training in martial arts, but there are several things that might prevent me from doing so, physically and liability wise 

1. I am type 1 diabetic (under control) for 32 years
2. I compression fractured by T5 vertebra when I was 18 (no problems)
3. My bone density is lower than normal at my age.
4. Because of #2, I have about 70% of the feeling from just above my knees to my feet and my balance is not 100%, so an art more focused on upper body usage is probably best.  I cannot run, only speed walk at about 4mph on a treadmill.

I am guessing that no one is going to want to train me (I have not checked because I want to do some research first.) due to possible injury/liability

My main focus is to improve my bone density first, I know I can do that by lifting weights, but I'd like to learn something while doing that and one of my doctors mentioned martial arts.

So am I barking up the wrong tree? 

Thanks for any advice,
Tim


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Dec 9, 2008)

Tim,
I am sure that there are instructors out there willing to help you.  If they are not willing they are not the instructor for you.  I am one of those instructors that would be willing to help.  Let me know where you are and if I can offer suggestions I will.


----------



## trudesea (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Brandon, I live in Duluth GA (about 25-30 miles NE of Atlanta)  I am willing to drive up to 30 miles for the right instructor.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry Tim I don't know anyone in your neck of the woods.  Wish I could help, keep me updated though.


----------



## Carol (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Tim,

Definitely not barking up the wrong tree.  There are many students that have some specific individual needs.  Instructors too, I trained for awhile with a fellow that had lost the use of an arm.   There are teachers here that have taught amputees, and children with uncontrolled type 1 diabetes (that learned how to control their diabetes with their training), as well as tough-as-nails law enforcement officers, sailors, soldiers, and bouncers that rely on their training to keep their body in one piece.  

I think most instructors worth their salt would be glad to have you on board.  Trust me, your medical issues are nothing that their insurance companies haven't seen before. You may need to bring in a letter from your physician saying you are cleared to train but I doubt you would need much more.

As you probably already know...any weight-bearing exercise will improve your bone density, including many of the activities that you'll be doing in martial arts.  

If you'd like an idea of what some people with diverse abilities can do with their training, please take a look at these two video clips.

This is a clip of Boston area gentleman who specializes in teaching self-defense to people that are at a high risk for abuse or violence. His name is Mr. Eric Kondo, he is father of three, and just happens to be paraplegic.

The techniques are all shown in pairs. The first segment of the pair shows an undefended attack. The second repeats the same attack, only with Mr. Kondo defending himself.

[yt]oUZ4-2uXvro[/yt]



This next one is one of my personal faves.  This is Mr. Roberto Rivas Castillo, of Santiago, Chile...a man who was never supposed to walk or talk...at all. 

The first frame says that Roberto, at 8 months of age, fell gravely ill.

The second frame says his diagnosis was meningitis. His prognosis was that he would not be able to speak or walk another day. 

The thrid frame says 26 years later, Roberto shows just how wrong science could be.

[yt]GSz7sOubV6A[/yt]

The frame at the end says Roberto Rivas Castillo, is today, a 3rd degree Brown Belt (3rd belt away from Black), AKKS - Chile. 


Inspiring, isn't it?  You can offer your potential school, and your fellow students, a lot of inspiration and drive, regardless of what your individual needs are.  For what it's worth...I had orthopaedic surgery at age six to be able to walk properly, but that made running pretty much out of the question.   I started Martial Arts at age 36 and have loved every minute.

Go get 'em.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Dec 10, 2008)

That second video with Roberto is just simply awesome I just can say how awesome since I can't find the words.


----------



## ljdevo (Dec 10, 2008)

trudesea said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm 36 and looking to start training in martial arts, but there are several things that might prevent me from doing so, physically and liability wise
> 
> ...


Hey Tim,
           Like the rest have said, you a definatle not barking up the wrong tree. A good instructor will cater for your needs to the best of their ability, althought there are certain styles that i would avoid with your conditions.

Firstly i would not reccommend styles such as:
Muay Thai
Full contact Karate
Full contact Kickboxing
MMA
(this is due to their high impact/intense nature)

Maybe you would be able to train in these styles no problem, but by the sounds of it i would start slower and then see if you can progress to the higher impact styles (if you wanted to do so)  

The Chinese are masters at the "Soft Art" styles which would suit you a lot better. A highly overlooked style yet one of the most widley practiced in the world is Tai Chi, and it is also one of the most effective/deadly fighting styles there is (dont be fool by the slow puching hands forms). Tai Chi is often perscribed for post heart attack victims and other medical sufferers for its regeneration and health benefiting reasons. If you wanted something a little faster paced, try a Southern style of Kung-fu, there is a section for it on here. Southern styles of Kung-fu rely a lot more on the hands than the legs, therefore there are a lot less kicks, spins and large circular movements; so if you have minimised mobility these styles will be easier to participate within. 

These style range from:
Wing Chun to Southern Praying Mantis


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 10, 2008)

You should definitely train...and do some lifintg 

I agree that you might want tos tay away from hard core full contact arts at first (until you get a better sense of what you can take).  I would also avoid grappling arts.  With low bone denisty, ti would be really easy for an over-zealous partner to break something inadvertently.  Sene it happen, not pretty.

With that being said, Most karate, lots of kung fu, tkd or TSD, many FMA's...really there are a lot of options out there for you that woudl work as long as the instructor is willing to work with in your capabilities and needs (any instructor worth his/her salt shoudl do that anyway),>

your best bet is to open up the phoen book and do a google searcha nd see what is the your area.  Visit some schools.  Talk with the instrucotr.  Do some research.  After that, if you still ahve sonme questions, come back here and we'll be able to help you out.

Good luck!  Happy training!

Peace,
Erik


----------



## trudesea (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice all.

I just signed up for 2 classes of Wing Chun and 1 class of   Kali/Escrima per week at the Francis Fong Academy.

Was just driving around and found the place and decided to check it out.  Everything felt right as soon as I walked in the door.  I enjoyed just talking with Sifu Fong, I bet the classes will be awesome.

My first class is Monday, I'll let ya'll know how it goes.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Dec 11, 2008)

trudesea said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm 36 and looking to start training in martial arts, but there are several things that might prevent me from doing so, physically and liability wise
> 
> ...


 
Tai Chi has been known to be good at increasing bone density and is good at impproving the quality of life of those with health issues.  All of the maladies that you have show good results from practicing it (with a reliable instructor of course).

If you want more than exercise, then you can find an instructor that teaches self defence and Tai Chi as a martial art as opposed to those new age, touchy feely charlatains that learn something and call themselves Sifu.


----------



## shihansmurf (Dec 13, 2008)

trudesea said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm 36 and looking to start training in martial arts, but there are several things that might prevent me from doing so, physically and liability wise
> 
> ...



Welcome to MT

If you are serious about training the the first step I would recommend is to learn as much as you can about weight training.No matter which martial art you choose, lifting weights will make you better at it. Not all weight programs produce the same end results so don't worry if you don't want to end looking like the Hulk ( there is a large genetic component in getting to the size and builds that some of those folks get to in spite of what the ads say). A good program will help with bone density, it will offset the structural weakening in the joints the accompanies low bone density, and simply put it will just make you stronger, healthier, and feel better. No real down side to it. Even if you decide against martial art there is no reason not to put a weight training plan into effect then happily reap the rewards.

Okay, off the soap box.

As for a specific art. Look into some branch of kenpo. Most of the techniques are upper body, the kicking tends to be done at low level targets, and most of the schools I've seen don't require breaking which would be a serious issue for you.

Wing Chun or whatever variation in spelling as apprpriate. Mainly upper body along with low level kicking. Added bonus of neat looking weapons. I don't know how early wooden dumy training starts so that may be an important consideration.

As others have mentioned, Tai Chi would be good art for all the health benifits.

I know it isn't an MA but Yoga.

Now I just fired those off the top of my head in response to your criteria of mainly upper body focus and concerns with balance. The more important questions are these..

In addition to the general fitness aspects what are you lloking to get out of training?

Are you interested in mainly self defense?

Are you wanting to get into sport competitions?

What is available in the your area?


As far as barking up the wrong tree goes, remember this. There are lot of reasons to train in the martial arts, lots of systems, lots of schools, and lots of teachers, and so therefore lots of trees. 

Sometimes you're going to bark up the wrong one. 



But maybe you'll bark up the right tree. And let me what, in the 25 years I've been at this I've never regretted barking up that tree. I've met most of the people I love the most in the world through the martial arts. I have friends literally from one side of the country to the other due to my involvement with the arts. I've got a mountain of "war stories" that seem to involve getting punched or kicked but thats all right, pain goes away quickly(besides I can take pain, I married).   Some of the Kenpo folks call it the Journey for a good reason.  Bark up that tree. Check out what is in your area. Try out a few classes( don't sign any contracts, though), find a place you like. The wose case is that you can say later on down the road that " Yeah I tried that Karate stuff once, I didn't dig it."

Best of luck
Mark


----------



## grydth (Dec 13, 2008)

My best wishes and encouragement to you. I think you will find a strong movement across wide areas of the martial arts which reaches out and supports those with some challenges. MA is stronger for having you. Do what you can do, proceed and progress at a rate which is good for you. :yinyang:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 13, 2008)

trudesea said:


> I am guessing that no one is going to want to train me



You'll be pleasantly surprised here! I bet you'll have lots of options. If you're concerned, start with something like Tai Chi until your own confidence in your stamina improves.

Look into a weapon art like iaido (Japanese swordsmanship). It'll give you many of the benefits you're looking for with fewer risks of getting an injury from contact. I see you mention Wing Chun and Eskrima...both good choices!


----------



## Sylo (Dec 14, 2008)

trudesea said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm 36 and looking to start training in martial arts, but there are several things that might prevent me from doing so, physically and liability wise
> 
> ...


 

I'm also from Ga. Up in your area, the choice of styles/schools should be significantly better than they are for me. For me, its either TKD.. or TKD. If you could find a good shotokan or really any Karate school. I think you'd be better off. TKD is really good, but you kind of need leg strength from the get go. However, you may find a good one that will work with you. We have some people in our classes who are at least 60, and although you are younger in age.. Because of your medical problems.. you'd for sure have issues doing some of the kicks TKD has. But, A good instructor would be more than willing to work through the adversary. Any good school of any style ought to be able to work with you and help you build up your bones.

Here's just a few schools I dug up with a quick google search. not sure how close to these you are, but they are all in north ga....

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Zenshin Healing & Martial Arts*
Jiu Jitsu, Judo, Chin na / Chi Gung, Massage
2725 Mountain Ind. Blvd. Suite D
Tucker GA USA 
Instructor / Owner Shihan Duke Swain
404-372-3582
duke@zenshinhealing.com 
http://www.zenshinhealing.com [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Manchester School of the Martial Arts*
Shin Neko-Do GoJu Karate
www.manchesterschoolofthemartialarts.com
Sensei Bob Wills, Sensei Cal Weatherford
mailto:kschilke@alltel.net
104 Broad St.
Manchester, GA 31816
(706)674-2655[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Chien Hong School Of Kung Fu* 
593 - Edgewood Avenue SE 
Atlanta Georgia USA 
Gary Mitchell 
(404)897-1419/ (404)589-8811 
Dragon5802@aol.com[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Lee's Family Martial Arts*
Taekwondo, Hapkido
9950 Jones Bridge Rd, Suite 400
Alpharetta, GA 30022 USA
770-360-9700
Yuni Min
leesfma@bellsouth.net[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*WORLD TAEKWON DO & HAPKIDO CENTER*
IHF HAPKIDO,HANKIDO,HANKUMDO,ITF & WTF TAEKWONDO
4826 OLD NATIONAL HWY. 
Atlanta, Georgia 30337 USA
404-768-0507
GRANDMASTER S.R. MORELAND
MASTERMORELAND@AOL.COM[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Jim Fuller's U.M.A.S. Karate*
American Karate, Kenpo
1820 Hwy 20 N.E.
Conyers, GA 30013 USA
770-860-1554
Jim Fuller
umaskarate@aol.com[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Korean Tigers Tae Kwon Do*
Tae Kwon Do, Hap Ki Do
2400 Satellite Blvd Suite 120
Duluth, GA 30096 USA
678-584-0737
Randy Martens or Master Cho
tkdrandy@hotmail.com[/FONT]

here's the link to the full listing...

http://www.challengermartialarts.com/schoolsGA.htm

good luck, and welcome to the martial arts!​


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2008)

A good Sensei will work with you...I joined a Shorin-Ryu dojo less that a year after having both legs broken ( Bi-Lateral Frac Tib&Fib)..The Sensei worked with me as my balance was poor and my kicks were worse..He concentrated on upper body techniques..


----------



## Danny T (Dec 14, 2008)

trudesea said:


> Thanks Brandon, I live in Duluth GA (about 25-30 miles NE of Atlanta) I am willing to drive up to 30 miles for the right instructor.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tim


 
Tim, try Francis Fong Martial Arts Academy. Tremendous Wing Chun instructor. Depending on traffic 15-20 minutes from you.

3435 Medlock Bridge Rd
Norcross, Ga. 
Ph. 770-416-7111
francisfongacademy@gmail.com 

Danny


----------



## trudesea (Dec 15, 2008)

Danny, 

That's the school I chose.  Went there last Thurs and spoke with Sifu Fong.  Everything felt right with this school.

I signed up for 2 classes of Wing Chun and 1 class of   Kali/Escrima per week.  First class is in oh about 3 hours   Little nervous, but more excited.

Will definetly post my experiences afterwards.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 15, 2008)

Tim,
That is great. You have made an excellent choice. Please forward my best wishes to Sifu Fong and staff. Keep an open mind and enjoy your training. Looking forward to a review of your experiences.

Danny Terrell
Progressive Martial Arts Training Center


----------



## trudesea (Dec 16, 2008)

Will do Danny

Class went well, realized how out of shape I am...warm up nearly killed me 
Another student said they went easy on us for a Monday...hehe

Little overwhelming but that's to be expected when learning anything in the beginning.

But all and all a very good experience. Everyone is very nice.  Looking forward to the next class.


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats on your first class keep us posted!


----------



## trudesea (Jan 21, 2009)

Just an update.  Things are going well, I can definitely tell an increase in my balance and strength already.  I dropped the single Kali class per week and went to 3x a week on Wing Chun.  Kali was cool, but not as physically intensive (no warm up exercises) and that is what I need right now.

A little off the subject, but what do you guys recommend for Wing Chun punches as far as bags?  I have a soft bag that sits on a pole with a spring at the bottom (my wife had it unopened/used) and I just decided to try it out.

It's ok, but I feel it's not firm or stationary enough (it rebounds after the punch)  I'm guessing a heavy bag would be better?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Aefibird (Feb 11, 2009)

trudesea said:


> Will do Danny
> 
> Class went well, realized how out of shape I am...warm up nearly killed me
> Another student said they went easy on us for a Monday...hehe
> ...




Glad it went well! Welcome to martial arts. 


As an aside, don't try to do too much too soon. Your Sifu will understand if there's some things you can't do or can't do as well as other students, so don't try and push yourself too much to try and keep up with the others.


----------



## FeederOfTrolls (Mar 24, 2009)

trudesea said:


> A little off the subject, but what do you guys recommend for Wing Chun punches as far as bags?  I have a soft bag that sits on a pole with a spring at the bottom (my wife had it unopened/used) and I just decided to try it out.
> 
> It's ok, but I feel it's not firm or stationary enough (it rebounds after the punch)  I'm guessing a heavy bag would be better?



Do you have something that could be used to weight the bag stand down? That might do the trick without incurring additional costs.


----------



## trudesea (Mar 28, 2009)

FeederOfTrolls said:


> Do you have something that could be used to weight the bag stand down? That might do the trick without incurring additional costs.



Hmm, never thought about that....good out of the box thinking 


On another note, I earned my yellow belt last night.  After watching the green belt tests, it's going to be awhile before I get chosen by Sifu to take those methinks hehe


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry, I responded before readint he rest of the posts.
Good Luck with your training.


----------



## Live True (Mar 31, 2009)

trudesea said:


> Hmm, never thought about that....good out of the box thinking
> 
> 
> On another note, I earned my yellow belt last night. After watching the green belt tests, it's going to be awhile before I get chosen by Sifu to take those methinks hehe


 
Congrats!  I will also state my opinion on the belts....gaining levels are good goals for some, and useful tracking for others....but in the end, train because you enjoy training....and the rest will come.

Sounds like you've found a good fit in your school, and I'm glad to hear the physical training is improving. 

Myself, I'm diabetic (type 2) and overweight, but I've been steadily improving (gaining strength/balance/flexibility and losing weight) and am now a Nanakyu (two levels from green) after a year and a half (and 9 months of that pregnant).  

We all train from where we are and seek to improve ourselves...do it for you. And don't forget to enjoy what you are doing and learning!


----------



## grydth (Mar 31, 2009)

Both Live True and trudesea show that there is a martial art for everyone, and that most anyone can benefit from the arts. Both of you are to be commended, and I hope others follow your examples.


----------

